# Roswell, Georgia to Vote on Anti-Hunting Ordinance



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Roswell, Georgia to Vote on Anti-Hunting Ordinance



Friday, July 29, 2005 

The Roswell City Council is set to vote on a proposed ordinance banning the discharge of any firearms, bows, or air guns inside the city limits. The proposal would make it illegal for a bow hunter to practice his skills in his own backyard, and would make it illegal for parents to teach their children safe gun handling using a BB gun on their own property. It would also ban ALL hunting inside the Roswell city limits, even in those areas where hunting can safely be done.

Please attend the hearing and voice your opposition to this attack on your hunting rights!

Monday, August 1st 

7:30 p.m. 

City Hall 

38 Hill Street

Roswell, Georgia 

If you can’t attend the meeting, then call the city council at (770) 641-3757 and urge them to oppose the ordinance.

http://www.nraila.org/CurrentLegislation/Read.aspx?ID=1687


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmm*

guess georgia doesn't care.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

lungbuster-gal said:


> guess georgia doesn't care.


Guess not......maybe I should have posted about a high fence hunt or mech bh vs. fixed blades......


----------

